# FET - Cycle Friend



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi 

Although I am by no means new to IVF I am new to Fertility Friends and this site so hi to those of you reading my first post!  I am currently going through a medicated FET cycle and would love to hear from anyone else cycling or otherwise.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi there Jasminey

I'm not cycling, but just wanted to wish you lots of luck, dust and sticky vibes for your FET.

Cecilie x


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jasminey

Welcome to FF, you have come at just the right time as you will get all the support and advice you need through your FET cycle ..... and beyond.  I am fairly new to the site myself though wish I had found it long ago as like you am far from new to the world of IVF/ICSI.  What is your history if you don't mind me asking?  I have had two fresh ICSI cycles (2003 + 2005) with positive results, but ended in m/c   and FET (2004) which was negative.  I am due to start FET (medicated again) next month and can't wait, though it has taken me since my m/c in August to get myself back into gear.

Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes  

Essa xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Cecilie and Essa

Thank you so much for your replies!

This is actully my 6th cycle although I only class it really as my 5th purly because my first 
FET attempt (which was 10 years ago) did not result in a transfer!

I am 38 (just) and my dh is 42 (just) and we began IVF 11 years ago!  Back then we went through 3 cycles - 2 fresh, which sadly failed and then an FET cycle which was cancelled due our embies not surving the thaw. 

10 years on we have just gone through another 2 fresh cycles which again failed and are now attempting another FET.  I also had my fallopian tubes removed just before my 5th cycle because of hydrosalpinges and for this cycle (suppose I should call it my 6th) I have been prescribed heparin and baby asprin. 

Surprisingly and thankfully,  I responded to the stims as well (if not better) as I did when we first started IVF so it just goes to show how things have moved on!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya jasminey

Welcome to fertility friends

You are in the right place for support during ur treatment and afterwards too!!

Wishing u lots of  and   

Below i leave a link to the march/april Fet ladies who are cycling at present

there is only a couple of the ladies there so pretty easy to keep up with !

heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51783.0.html

Best of luck honey

Emilyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey welcome to ff I 've not been on here for a good while 

I had my last medicated fet treatment last year which unfortunately wasn't to be.

So we are now nearly upto embryo transfer which should take place 

next tuesday ,fingers crossed our little buds survive the thaw.

How far are you through your treatment ? kit xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya Kit 

Wishing you all the very best for next Tuesday - just think positive!  I will have everything crossed for you lovely.

I'm a few weeks behind you - I go for my down reg scan this coming Friday and then should start other medication so ET will be in about 2 weeks.  It seems really weird because this is my 5th cycle (6th if I count an FET years ago which did not result in a transfer) and usually I am really careful about what I eat and drink, I make sure I do lots of exercise and although I still am careful I just don't seem to be so obsessed about it?  Maybe that is because either I've done it all before and it made no difference so why bother or I'm just so much more relaxed about it?  Don't know about you but we no longer tell any of our family or friends  that we're cycling which I think takes the pressure off!

Please keep in touch I would love to hear how you get on.

Jasmineyx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

HI jasminey we only tell very close poeple it just takes some of the pressure off. I only tell who I have to tell in

work. Can't wait untill tues looking forward to it I know what to expect and I feel prepared for it. You haven't got 

long to go, you have been through it aswell and deserve a massive bfp I wish you all the very best I will keep in touch.

kitxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jasminey,

I'm just a IVF newbie compared to you... bless your heart hun.    You must be one amazingly strong woman to be able to go through what you have.

I'm currently medicating for FET after my first IVF attempt with donor eggs failed in February.  We're going abroad for treatment because of the lack of donors in this country.  So, hopefully we'll be flying to Spain at the end of this month or early May for FET.

I wish you all the best with your cycle.

Love and strength,
Michelle


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Michelle 

Thanks for your reply   I can't believe you are having to go abroard because of a donor shortage in this country - it really surprises me?  All the very best of luck with your treatment and if you don't mind would love you to keep me posted.

Jasmineyx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jasminey,

Well, we were just put on the wait-list last August and the list is 2-3 years, and even at the end of that there's no guarantee you'll get a donor because of the new law.  Since I'm 34 now I didn't really want to wait another 2 years to have our first go... I won't get any younger. 

Will keep in touch 

Michelle xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey, welcome to FF.  I correspond from US and just can't imagine not having my friends and the support of FF.  I think I'd go nuts without these special ladies.  Good luck on your d/r scan tomorrow.  You're right after that the 2 weeks will fly by.  Let us know how you are doing.
Michelle, hey there sweetie.  Glad to see you on different threads.  It is good for the heart and morale, isn't it?
Emily, is there a link for those doing transfers in May/June?  I will probably be 1st week in June.  I also did a donor egg like Michelle but we have plenty of donors here as long as you can pay for their treatment and a fee to them.  I guess that is reasonable considering how much they go through for you ( we can all attest to that).
I have done 3 fresh ( 1 with donor egg) and have a DS from first, BFN from second and m/c from 3rd in November.  So, I feel ready to give it a go on this FET, we have 16 frosties.  The donor ended up with 32 eggs (amazing what young girls get) and 24 were good and of those 18 fertilized and split.  SO there you go.  I feel lucky but would love nothing more than to get pregnant this time, not only for us and to fulfill our dreams but to be able to give to others like us that don't have the money to continue to pursue their dreams of a family.  I'd love for someone else to have a "Stuart" DS.  Anyway, I think everyone on this site understands exactly what I mean and that is hard to find outside of here.
Anyway, hope to hear good news from everyone.
lots of love,
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kitty -

Have been wondering how your ET went? 

Everything crossed for you.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello jasminey everything went will with our transfer we got a good 3 cell em and a 4 cell em and we 

was made up to see them on the screen 2 little buds. Came home from oz my hubby made us both something to eat 

after that I went to bed for a hour felt quite relaxed about everything. I have had some slight stomach pains

no bleed or discharge but I am taking each day at a time. How are you feeling all these drugs make us feel

awful don't they. Its my mums 60th birthday so we are having a little party on friday at our house looking 

forward to it (but no drinking for me) its something to cheer us both up on this awful 2ww take care kitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Kitty - thats fantastic news just try and stay positive now!  Whens your pg test?

Have a great night at you mums party .

Lots of positive thoughts for you     .

Jasmineyx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey I feel ok today only slight pains every now and then . The time before

at day 3 I had a bit of brown discharge but I haven't had that yet so I don't 

want to read to much into it. I want it to work so bad , its hard not to compare

each treatment. Looking forward to tonight having people over. Hope you are keeping 

ok enjoy your weekend xxkitxx let me know where you are upto xx my pg test date is the 25th.


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Jasminey

i'm probably not far behind you cycle wise.  we'd our first scan on 5th and started treatment. this time the clinic are doing a different regime with medication because of bfn twice last year. i'm on burselin daily, with the dreaded sleep disturbance side effect, been awake since 5am. also oestrogen patch's. when i went back for scan last week they said the uterus lining wasn't responding as well to patch as previously had to tablets, so now on both as it was too thin. i did initially have probs with the patch's unsticking after 48hours but that seems to have settled.
have scan on wednesday, am assuming they might give us a date for transfer. this time round we've been so busy with a major house project that we've not had it as our main focus.  which isn't a bad thing as previous i was already an emotional wreck by now.
am dreading the thawing side of things though. also have decided i don't want to look at the embryo's under the microscope as, though fantastic it is to seem, really wonderous, its also very upsetting as it makes it all seem more real.

looking forward to stopping downregging to be able to get some sleep. not looking forward to progesterone as this time it'll be the daily injections so i'll be calling on my mates to help as not brave enough to give myself intramuscular injections.  so when do you start your 2ww??  best of luck lass


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello Jasminey and welcome to FF!  

Just wanted to weish you the very best of luck with your cycle    
and wanted to extend that to Kitty and anyone else doing a cycle!

Marie xx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks very much Marie good luck with your pregnancy and good luck to

all the other 2ww ladies.xxkitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kitty, Collymags and Maria -

Hope you all had a lovely Easter?  Hope the 2ww isn't proving to emotional Kitty - like you said, just take one day at a time and try and be positive (easier said than done I know)!  I know how much you want this to work     How did your mum's do go?  

I go for my endo scan on Monday 24th so I'll find out then when et will happen - I really want this to work too!

Collymags you poor thing - I have never suffered with my sleep when down regging?  Moody, tired, irritable and a ,  little tearful yes but I do sleep well!  As I mentioned above I go for my endo scan on Monday 24th and if everything goes to plan should be looking at ET around the 27th/28th April.

Maria - congratulations on the BFPxx  Have you any top tips or advice you can share with us?

Michelle - Just to say Hi if you're around?  Any news on your trip abroad?  Wising you lots and lots of luck.

Hope to hear from you all soon.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Jasminey,

I don't read FET a lot (even though I'm going through it  ), but popped on and saw your message.

We're leaving tomorrow for Spain and FET is on Thursday!!!   We get back on Saturday, so will let you know how it went.  Thanks for asking hun. 

Best of luck with your scan next week.  Fingers crossed that FET's right around the corner.  

Lots of luck to everyone else cycling now.  

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Michelle I sincerely wish you all the luck in the world - I will have absolutly everything crossed for you sweetie.

Look forward to hearing from you when you get back but in the meantime     .

Best wishes

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey How are you looks like all systems go for you 2 soon 

its exciting and nerve wrecking at the same time but it can be

so worth it. My mums little birthday do was nice we had a few drinks

and a bite to eat at our house. Feeling a bit low today had nearly 

every af symptom going so not feeling optimistic its day 9 already

can't wait till its over take care and keep in touch I hope you are on track

after your scan ready for et xxkitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Kit - hang in there lovely apparently you do get all the af symptoms even when pg! 

I am feeling so hormonal its untrue - my tummy is so swollen you would think that I was stimulating and I am so tired and niggley too   We are having new carpets throughout the house in the next couple of days and everywhere looks a right mess which isn't helping but It will look nice when its done 

Up to the highest dose on the HRT now so feeling well on the way just hope that my scan on Monday goes ok and that the little embies defrost ok too.

Be in touch soon.

Take care

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi ye Jasminey,  hows things with you??,  scan on wednesday was disappointing, lining only 6.94 for some reason this cycle not responding to oestrogen as well as previous, though the consultant says every cycle is different. anyhow have to continue on same treatment until monday 24 then i'm off for a scan like yourself. i'll either be given a transfer date or they'll be abandoning the cycle(bummer if that happens).  still i suppose thats the positive side of FET in that they can make sure everything is in tip top condition before going ahead with thawing and transfer.  so only another 3 more nights of disturbed sleep until i know one way or the other.  the frustrating bit is not being able to plan stuff because don't know when or if transfer date and 2ww is coming up.  well time for me to scoot around the site before getting ready for work,  take care, thinking of you for monday xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Collymags -

Sorry about your last scan - hopefull Monday's will prove much better .  I go for mine at 0730 so will come on line when I get back.  If all goes well I will be looking at ET around the 27th/28th which Is ideal as it will give me the weekend and Bank Holiday Monday to rest up.

Let me know how you get on Monday too - looks like we could be in the 2ww together.

Hi Kit if you're around?  Hows it going with you?

Maria - How are you?

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey not done very well last few days we had a bit of a bleed

late thurs night (day 10) so we was really disapointed but since that little bit

of light pink blood there hasn't been another drop.So I am hoping we

still have a chance. How have you been hope you are well good luck

for your scan wishing you all the best xxkitxx  to everyone xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kit -

Could be something or nothing hang in there!  Bless you -  if your'e anything like me I imagine you are spending most of your days in the toilet checking!!!
Yep ready for scan tomorrow.  Had a pretty emotional day yesterday - lots of tears but feel so much better today just a little tired.  Must admit though have found fet much easier than fresh cycle.

Will let you know how i get on tomorrow.

Keep in touch.

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jasminey,

We got back from Spain last night and have three embies hopefully with at least 1 snuggling in.   FET was fine, I was so at ease this time round knowing what to expect I suppose.  Lots of luck with your scan hun.  

Kitty, luck to you sweetie - hope the spotting was nothing.  

Lots of luck to everybody!

        

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi jasminey and michelle 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow jasminey hope you hear good newsxx

Michelle thanks for your kind words is lovely to read good luck with your
little precious buds all the best to you xx

Will let you know my result tomorrow xxkitxx 

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Jasminey, 
yet another disturbed sleep night thanks to burselin. anyhow just to wish ye luck today. my scan is 10.15 today.  here it is funny/weird, you'd your emotional day a couple of days ago mine was yesterday, couldn't stop blubbing in the morning but it eventually eased off. feel this time its more to do with lack of sleep rather than anxiety. still another few hours will know one way or the other, actually feel a bit pre-men don't know if thats possible with the drugs. cor have snore envy just know as can hear dp snoring away in the other room, lucky him.  thinking of ye xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies, can I join in?

I am having my 2nd FET attempt this week, the transfer is on Weds (26 April). I am feeling apprehensive but as Michelle says, it is easier when you know what's going to happen  .  

This time, I have arranged to spend a couple of nights afterwards at my parents, so that I rest properly, as last time we had friends over for 2 nights immediately afterwards, and I was rushing around like a headless chicken looking after them which can't have helped  !  

Collymags and Jasminey, how did your scans go? Jasminey, do you have a transfer date yet? Collymags, are you able to continue with this cycle? Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Michelle, when do you test for pregnancy? KittyQ - are you testing for pregnancy today? I have everything crossed for you. 

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies hope you are all well thanks for the good wishes

goldy -good luck with your transfer xxxx
marielou -thanks for your good wishes xx
jasminey where are you hope you are ok xx
good luck to all the other ladies xx

We are so over the moon right now 
we got a   we did 3 tests altogether 
wasn't happy with 1. Have to go to
oz official test tomorrow I want to hear
them tell us before it sinks in properly.

love and best wishes xx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Kitty congratulations sweetie!!!!   You must be over the moon.   

I think I'll be the same way... more than one HPT just to make sure. 

Goldy, lots of luck with your upcoming FET, hun.    I was supposed to test on the 3rd but DH can't get out of a meeting in London so we'll go on the 4th instead.  What's another day?

Jasminey, how was your scan hun?  Please let us know.

Talk soon,
Michelle xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Jasminey, well lass how did you get on?? ok/good news i hope.  thankfully its go go go this end, i'd prepared myself for an abandon so it was great to hear the lining is now 9.6. so the next hurdle is fri/sat for the thawing process. i've all my friends praying/lighting candles/sending good vibes etc ready for that one.  here the weird thing is part of the 2 ww is done now before the embryo's are replaced. so it'll be a 10 day wait essentially due to test on sunday 7th(even saying that gives me the **** gebe's).  anyhow lass best get organised to go to work. was naughty yesterday and played hooky after the scan rather than going into work.  my thoughts are with you lass, take care xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach** (Apr 21, 2006)

well done kitty on your


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty, many congratulations on your  !

You must be over the moon  !

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kit, Michelle, Collymags and Goldilocks -

Sorry I've not been around for the past couple of days we've been having carpets fitted throughout the house and everything has been a right mess.  I've been a bit low too (really tearful on Saturday) so didn't want to come on line with negative vibes   

Went for my scan on Monday and everything is fine - my endo is pretty much the same as yours Collymags (about 9.6mm) - ET is scheduled for this coming Thursday   Will be speaking with the embryologist tomorrow to organise times and things.  

I have now started the dreaded pessaries which really make me miserable so please do not be concerned ladies if I'm not on line much over the next few days.

Congratulations Kitty - absolutely fanstic news - you must be completely over the moon   I can't wait till I'm joining you!

Michelle - so glad et went well lovely.  Very best of luck with the dreaded 2 week wait!

Goldilocks - Everything crossed for you for Wed  

Collymags - Good luck with et on Fri or Saturday.

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jasminey hugs to you sweetie, sorry you were feeling a bit down.    That's wonderful news about your lining and FET date!  Take care of yourself sweets. 

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi ladies thanks for your kind words we are so made up and even more made up

we have been the hospital and it was a positive, even after doing 3 hpt 

yesterday.

Hi jasminey good luck with your transfer wishing you loads of   vibes
you will be fine xxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

big congrats kitty, its very uplifting to hear good news, very pleased for you indeed. Jasminey i wouldn't worry about being low on line with us, sure don't we all have times like that, thats whats so good about here we are are in the same boat with good and bad times. heaps of good vibes to you and you're transferring before me so fingers crossed.  i can't make up my mind which is worse the pessaries or gestone injections. i'm getting them done in work mon-fri and friends at weekends, kinda a perk of the job (nurse) if ye know what i mean.  our place is up in a heap to as doing lots of renovating. so not as easy to go on line(trying to find the wire is a mystery in itself. also wanting to get as much done as possible before i turn into a princess!! (after FET, when have to take things easy).  anyhow ladies in our gang, heaps of love and best wishes for the next few weeks. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxGoldy hope all went well today, enjoy your princess time, Michelle if i'm not back on line over the next few days good luck with your test. byeeeeee for now


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags thanks - good luck to you take it easy when you get into your 2wwxx
jasminey good luck for tomorrow thinking of you xx
Hi goldy take it easy and keep positive xx
Hi michelle take it easy and stay focused xx

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies kitxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Jasminey, Kitty Q, collymags, and Michelle

Transfer went fine. They chose to do a Day 3 transfer this time (Day 2 last time). So now I have one 7 and one 8 cell embie on board  (last time they had only made it to 2 cells by the time of the transfer). I've been sleeping this afternoon, as I felt tired and I've had a tummy ache these last 2 days (mixture of anxiety and these darned Cyclogest pessaries  !). I'm due to test Weds 10 May. 

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Jasminey. 

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi goldy glad everything went well for you 7 and a 8 cell sounds good to me !
take care feet up and all that ,pamper yourself. It has become second nature for me 
with the pessaries I have to carry on taking them (I know they are a pain in the a~~~)
Good luck and loads of  positive vibes  .kitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey just want to say good luck for tomorrow
thinking of you loads of  positive vibes  kitxxxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Had to jump in and say good luck and congrats to all of you.  I have been reading your thread but not jumping in as I am not due to ET until May 17th (estimate).  
Kitty:  congrats.  Keep pampering yourself it seems to do wonders and miracles.  Did you do anything superstitious or special we should all be doing?
Goldy:  good luck during 2ww
Jasminey and Collymags:  good luck on upcoming transfers.
Michelle:  May 4th is my b'day so again I know it'll be positive
Anyway, I am sure I'll keep touching base as I am getting closer.  
I can totally relate to the emotional rollercoaster of the meds.  So we can all relate and probably remember when we were:  down, up, or just crying for no reason.  That is just a part of the game, isn't it?
Take care
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi virginia thanks for your good wishes. Sending them back
to you good luck with your treatment and all the very best
wishes.xx
I just rested on my 2ww ate and drank well I did have my 
small glass of pineapple juice 100% stuff not from
concentrate and not freshly squeezed and also about 5 brazil
nuts each day.They apparently help with the endo lining 
helping it to be nice and fluffy(my words not medical) well 
to make it thick for fet.I eat a well balanced diet I didn't touch any
diet products to many chemicals it has aspartame in it.I read some
where to avoid them sort of chemicals.(don't quote me on this info)
Take care and look after yourself xxkitxx positive vibes


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey hope you are ok hope everything went well
sending you loads of positive vibesxxkitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kit, Michelle, Collymags, Goldy  and welcome to you Virginia

Just to let you know that ET went well today   They defrosted 2 and both survived.  One had lost a couple of cells but both the embryologist and Consultant were very happy with both. Despite having a retroverted womb the transfer went well (we did have a bit of trouble last time)! This afternoon have been chilling out on the sofa with the cat. I didn't sleep well last night - had two dreams and our embies didn't survive in either I was so relieved when the Embryologist called me at 0815 with the good news 

Now the dreaded 2 week wait which includes 1 folic acid, 1 baby aspirin, 1 heparin injection, 3 HRT tablets and 2 pessaries each day - great!!!!!! 

Good luck Collymags with your transfer on Saturday.xxxx

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jasminey, that's wonderful news about your embies surviving... so happy for you sweetie!  Lordy you have a list of meds to take don't you?  How much of that will you have to continue when you get a positive?    

Kitty, hope you're feeling well and are still on  

Hi Virginia, nice to see you in FET... welcome   There's a lot of reasons we should get a BFP on the 4th, you've just give us another one. 

Goldy, congrats on your successful thaw and transfer!  Wonderful news hun.    

Collymags, thinking of you lots.  Best of luck on Saturday!!!  

Lots of love and   to you all

Michelle


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Michelle -

I will have to continue with all the medication when pg too!  I think the baby aspirin and heparin will be up to the 35th week!  How you feeling anyway - you always seem so chirpy   I've had a couple of real downers on this cycle although I have found it so much easier than a full blown IVF cycle - don't think I'm the best of cycle buddies unfortunately  So what you been up to?, do you tend to take it easy or do you try and carry on as normal?  I think I mentioned earlier in the thread that we haven't told anyone we are trying again so I am trying to carry on as normal so no suspects anything.  I think my SIL may start to wonder why she hasn't seen me at the gym though!  

Speak soon

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey great news for you 2 made up it went well.
you have to take it easy now try to relax (I know easier said than done)
take care xx
Goldy hope everything is ok with you hope you are taking it easy xx
michelle hope you are fine still taking it easy as well I hopexx
collymags hope you are well and chillin when is your fet xxx
virginia hope you well are you getting ready for your fet good luckxx

xxkitxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey that is awesome news of both surviving.  Did they remove the dead cells?  Just curious.  At my clinic they do along with assisted hatching.  But the stronger embies survive with or without help.  I would just tell SIL that you hurt your back and the Doc said to stop working out for at least 2weeks and stay off your feet as much as possible.  That should cover both.  I hate to ask a stupid question but what is HRT?  I will also be on baby aspirin, folic acid, preg. vitamin, anticoagulant (lovenex) and an injection of progesterone throughout 2ww and pregnancy.  But we'll do anything won't we.
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags I' ve just had a refresher and read back and seen
that you should be due to thaw this weekend I want to wish you
lots of luck for that I've been spelling your name wrong as well so sorry
my heads been all over the place this week lots of luck kitxx positive vibes to you


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Jasminey - glad your ET went well - now it's time to relax and rest - Virginia's ideas for SIL are good.
Kitty - thanks for your encouragement to rest - I have been watching The Apprentice today (great to see Syed's face when he was fired!), and The Commander from a few weeks back - not done much at all!
Virginia - HRT is Hormone Replacement Therapy (i.e., usually given for the menopause) - with oestrogen in - usually Prognova 
Michelle - hope you are taking care of yourself, not long to go now 'til the 4th
Collymags - is your transfer actually taking place at the weekend?

Goldy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Virginia -

HRT (Hormone Replacement Therepy) the drug is called Progynova and is used in medicated cycles to build up the womb lining...i think? Its for those of us who don't have spot on regular cycles.  Not sure about the dead cells being cut away - just looking at it now I would probably say no - does it make a difference if they're not cut away?

So you're on the baby aspirin too - this is my first cycle using it and god have I got some brusies!  The consultant mentioned it could get worse when I start the Herparin (Clexane).

Just starting to get a bit bored and the chap across the road is doing my head in.  He's got this horrible old motorbike (which quite frankly is ready for the tip) and has been messing about stating the noisy thing up all afternoon - Its really starting to stress me out!  Shame I can't reach for nice glass of wine to calm me down   Best go and put my MP3 player back on to block out the noise before I go completey round the twist .

Take care and good luck with you cycle.

Jasmineyxxx

Hi Goldy - see you just posted.xx


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you please, I'm ready for a little support, been lurking for the last week.

I'm currently on my 2nd week of the 2ww and am due to test on the 5th of May - My Birthday! following my first natural fet.

Congratulations Kitty on your BFP hope you're feeling okay.

Anyway just thought I'd introduce myself and wish you all the best of luck.

Jules


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jules you are welcome to join us ,you will defo get alot
of support with ff. I feel fine ,day by day for me just taking things easy.
So you are on your second week of the 2ww its so stressfull isn't.
Sorry to read about your loss its awful and I wish you all the best
for this go lots of positive vibes for you  xxkitxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey hope you are ok get them feet up and 
have a word with the man with the stupid motorbike 
tell him you need your rest if he does it again !!!!! (oh dear 
a bit of a rant it must be hormones) just want to say I am
thinking of you xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi goldy, michelle, collymags, virginia hope you are all well today 
how are things going kitxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

You ladies just crack-me up.   .  I would just put those headphones on and wait until the noise is "legally" unacceptable then I'd complain to Police and let them deal with him.  Unless of course he seems like a reasonable person then I'd explain "you need quiet".  Anyway, hope he goes out of town all weekend long so you can rest Jasminey.  And like Kitty said stay calm and keep those feet up.
Jules, welcome.  I would just remember that you are now on the countdown (less than 7 days) to test day....  My DH travels to Asia for 3-5 weeks at a time and that's how I get through it..count down from the day he leaves.  He gets back on May 6th this time, so I have 7 days until he arrives.  Yahoo.  Are you feeling well?  Any symptoms?  One thing to remember is we are all different and each pregnancy is different...so sometimes you are symptomatic and other times you are not.  But it is nice when you do have some...good luck.  
Michelle - I cannot believe you only have 6 days to go.  I am getting so excited for you.  Hope you are still feeling positive.
Kitty and Jasminey I feel like a fool, HRT, dumb me for asking but I never imagined that being used here. But I guess I do to, except we just call it extrace.  And I'll start taking pills and doing vaginal placements as soo as I get past AF.  My lining is a slow builder so the vaginal ones really seem to help.  The schedule is funny, I start out taking 2 then I increase then add vaginal ones then decrease oral quantities but definitely stay doing both oral and vaginal through 2ww.  I am so excited and glad DH will be back.  I stopped drinking coffee (decaf) Wedn and have had horrible headaches and have also been quite emotional.  I think the d/r and jones'ng for coffee did me in.  I feel better today...thank goodness.
Collymags -  good luck on your ET  .  Let us know how it goes and how many are are put safely back inside you.
Kitty - hope you are feeling well.  Any pregnancy symptoms?
Well, I better get back to cleaning my house.  
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm fine Kit, been doing some housework today, interspersed by long periods of sitting down putting my feet up! Hope you're also relaxing a bit? Are you getting any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Welcome Jules, you will get as much support as you can cope with from this site! I find it really helpful. Your loss sounds much like mine last year. I was BFP for about a week, and even got to an HCG level of 1518, but eventually the bleeding took over, and my HCG went down to 341, so I came off meds. It was pretty devastating. But fingers crossed we will both be BFP and our embies will stick this time! Not long for your test date, 5 days before mine. Lots of stickiness to all of us!

Virginia, it's amazing how the drugs differ for each clinic and country! I bet you're so looking forward to your DH coming home, and then it will only be a short while before your ET .

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hello girls, been having trouble with ?the site an internal server type of thing. worse thing was it crashed after i'd written nearly a novel to you all, yesterday very early morning.

well Kit do you realise you are our red leader with your bfp, something for us all to aspire to, hope its going ok. Jasminey,Goldy and Michelle hows the resting. how did the whole abroad thing go Michelle. i'd no idea about that option last year. luckily i've a younger sister who kindly offer to donate which we gladly accepted.  Virginia hope the concoction of drugs are going ok for you. Jules my heart go out to you, i know as it gets nearer it can feel worse, but heaps of luck and good vibes are going your way.

things this end were a bit fraught yesterday, they phone dp in afternoon to say the first batch they thawed weren't recovering as expected and we could potentially end up with nothing. and asked us about thawing the next batch, or as dp said chuck them in the microwave(he's warped rather than disrespectful). i was crap about it, just so emotional and tearful like it was the end of the world.  honestly these drugs have turned me into such a wuss. normally a coper, but not at the moment.  when i asked him about how it made him feel, he's very matter of fact "if it happens it happens"  but i'm just so caught up in the emotional rollercoster thing.  anyhow, got rid of my shaky voice now, thankfully we had 2 viable embryo's 1 from each batch. this time i didn't look through the microscope as previous times i'd be in awe yet very upset as it felt so much more real.  told it'll be a 10d wait rather than 2ww  so now for the worrying stage.  is everyone staying off work or going?. i've decided to go for next week but have booked time off around testing.  anyhow enough rambling, you's will all have fallen asleep by now. but i must say i find it so supportive being in your gang take care all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags glad you are ok so you have your little em's
on board so made up for you. Plenty of rest and get your 
feet up for a while. Think positive and remember them little
em's have come along way and are good little fighters.
I haven't had many pg symptoms really I have been weeing a bit 
more ,I have had a few twinges not like af pains but apparently
normal due to hormones My boobs are sore nips are very sensistive
At the moment its day by day for me .
Wishing you all the best xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Good evening ladies hope you are all ok 
      
 

xxkitxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Collymags,
Congrats on the successful transfer.  That is awesome.  How many cells were those 2 beauties?  None of that matters they are stong little ones as they made it through thaw and now just need to find a comfortable place.  If at all possible (I know these drugs mess with our heads don't they) try not to worry and just take it easy.  Even if you can't stay off your feet don't left anything heavy or apply alot of pressure.  I would try to sit around alot and decrease stress.
OK, good luck and look your already down to single digits until test day.
Kitty good to hear from you.
Gotta go fix my DS a bite as dinner gets prepared.
I am totally bumbed DH isn't home.  I don't know why it is effecting so much more this time as it was so much shorter.  Oh well, can't do anything but wait.
VIrginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies, just a quick one, thanks for kind words virginia, hope all is ok for you.  Kit i just reread your profile and the fact you'd to thaw 8 to get 2, how devastating that must have been yet how successful it turned out.  i think i found it horrendous because its donor eggs and i think dp has had enough and we're nearing the end of trying. but hey am looking to our red leader as inspiration


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

hope you dont mind me butting into your thread. i am currently on the 2ww of a FET cycle. had ET on saturday. This cycle is without drugs (natrual FET). I wondered if any of you are doing natrual FET? im finding the 2ww really wierd with no botty bombs etc and therefore no symptoms at all. i just feel like i did b4 the transfer and am struggling to believe they are stil in there. they should be day 5 today so Blastocysts and will begin to implant tommorrow. 

anyway it would be really great to chat with anyone else going thru the same. 

good luck girls sending you some       

Lucy


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all you kind greetings.

Well I have absolutley no symptoms what so ever and it's now day 11, due to test Friday, my birthday!

Bought some first responce preg tests for wed and thursday this week, only because last time I had a biochemical pregnancy and thought what if for some reason I get a positive and then it turns to a negative before my test date!  

Went to the loo last night following a bath, wiped myself and saw a streak of blood, great! So I did a test I thought what the heck if I'm coming on anyway and of course at day 10 it was a negative.

Havn't had any more bleeding since and will just take each day as it comes.

Didn't mention the bleeding or the test to my partner as I didn't what to burst the bubble until I know for sure.

So as you can imagine I'm feeling a bit glum.

Ah well not over till the fat lady sings I suppose.

Hope you are all okay and you've had a nice weekend.

Thanks for reading,

Jules


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Welcome Lucy - Jules is doing a natural FET, though I think the rest of us are doing medicated. You're testing a day after me. Roll on next week!

Jules - sorry to hear about your little bleed, but that is very normal. If it doesn't continue, it is nothing to worry about. And even if it does, it might not mean anything. Though I am sure after your last experience, you are worrying yourself silly. Take it easy, there is nothing you can do now, all you can do is rest as best you can. What will be will be. And fingers crossed it will be positive. Sending you lots of hugs.

Michelle - only 2 more days to go before you can test. How are you feeling? Any symptoms? 

Virginia - sorry to hear you are missing your DH, but not long before he is back.

Kit - I know what you mean by taking it day by day - if I get a BFP, I will be exactly the same - though I'm sure it must be very difficult not to allow yourself to start dreaming and planning (and shopping...).

Jasminey - when is your test date?

Collymags - hope you are having a good rest after your ET.

I'm now on Day 6 and feel desperate to know either way. I did some light gardening yesterday, and then almost fell asleep on the settee in the afternoon whilst watching a film - not like me... fingers crossed.

Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi girls, so sorry I haven't posted recently, I have been keeping up though.

Welcome to Lucy and Jules, lots of luck to you both in this roller coaster of a ride we're on.    

Hey Goldy - only 2 days, thank god!  It drives you mad, doesn't it?   for you hun  

Virginia - I don't know how you do it having DH gone for so long; I get bummed when mine's gone for more than a day!  You have strength hun. 

Kit - hope you're feeling good and enjoying your pregnancy.  It's probably still unreal to you. 

Jasminey - I'm not really carrying on too normally as I'm not working, but I am up and about, cooking, (NO CLEANING! ).  Last time I did absolutely nothing, just lazed around, so this time has been a bit better and the time has gone quicker.  Hope you're doing ok now hun.  

Hi Colly - you feeling ok hun?    Going abroad was fine.  It was nice to be in some warmth for a few days.

Well, I thought I'd been having some "symptoms", but yesterday and today I've been having AF feelings and now I'm being murdered by cramping.  Am guessing it's over, but will see on Thursday. 

I honestly thought it was looking good - late last week I was awoken by a very sharp pain in my belly, it lasted for a minute or so (a girl on the Yorkie thread had that and is now a mummy), I also have been VERY sleepy during the day if I'm out and about, which is not like me.  ( . ) ( . ) have been VERY sore, which also never happens to me, not even with my last treatment in February.  Dunno 

Sorry, feeling sorry for myself today.

lots of love to you all

Michelle


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies 
jasminey- how are you not heard from you for a while hope you are ok (no noisey neighbours!!)xx

goldly- you sound like you are taking things easy snoozing in the day how lovely
you must of needed it take carexx

michelle - wishing you lots of luck for thurs not long to wait sore boobs
is a good sign I had pains all the way through my fet xxx

virgnia -hope you are well , keep us up to date, is your transfer for the 17th?xx

collymags- hope you are ok and resting well. Don't give up the fight I was devastated with losing 6 em's but that was out of our hands we had no control.When we had our remaining em's transfered I felt more in control and I knew then I could help them grow I tried to be calm and positive xx

Jules- hope your bleed means nothing and it is a good sign.
I too had a lightish bleed on day 10 and on and off till test day and 
got a +ive so don't read too much into it good luck xx

lucy- welcome to ff and good luck with your natural fet. I should think
you would be more in tune with your body when it is a natural fet no drugs 
to worry about no drug symptoms to analyse. Wish you all the best xxx


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

Thanks for you words of encouragement.

Need them just at the mo.

Thanks,

Jules.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your replies and welcomes. Jules i have answered you response to my cry for a natrual fet buddy on the 2ww board. good luck to all of you on the 2ww. its horrid isnt it. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Lucy

I have to agree that the 2WW is horrible. The uncertainty is soul-destroying. I think the best thing is to constantly distract yourself, as having too much time on your hands to think about things only makes it worse. I have had much time to ponder today. Right now, I am almost preparing myself for a 2nd disappointment, by starting to look at the adoption boards. Terrible I know. But at least it makes me realise that there is life after infertility and not being able to make your own baby. Although I desperately want my own baby, I would not be able to consider a life without a child, so adopting one would do just fine if I couldn't make my own. Sorry for being so down. I just wish the waiting was over so I could get on with my life, whichever way it turns out . 

Goldy


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

May I ask you all a wee question? We had a FET on 25th April and I'm not at all positive about the outcome. For a start, our embies were very small - only 2, 3 and 4 cells on day 2. 

Did anyone ever transfer small embies like that and get a BFP?

Good luck everyone,



Kasia


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all

Kasia sorry i dont know about size of embies but i have spoken to people on here who have gone onto have a bfp with not good quality embies. it really seems quite random whethre it works or not and not that much to do with how good the embie is. so dont despiar hun i really think alot is down to luck. so lets hope you get lucky.

Goldy, i know exactly what you mean it really is so hard. i have a list of places to call in my diary on test day to order further investigation etc in case its bfn. i am the same as you in that no way i could live without children and would adopt if it was the only way. dh isnt ready for that yet but i just dont know how much of this i can take. i totally agree bout the life on hold thing, i can just see mine disapearing right before my eyes. but we do still have a chance and a reasonable one that this could be over for us all this waiting we really could get our bfp's this time. why not us. sending you some      to help you try to keep some hope. when is your test date?

Lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Goldy 

sorry just looked at your profile. i can see your testing the day before me. did you do medicated or natrurl fet? our dh's have the same problem too those bloody antibodies.

Lucy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello ladies Hope this Tuesday finds you all well and hopefully the negative thoughts have all been displaced with positive vibes.  
Jules, day 10 is way to early I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought.  As long as the spotting stops it could mean nothing
Goldy, I am so sorry you are having a bad day.  I hope that you can get into the right zone and stay positive again until the 10th.  You know sleepiness is a really good sign for BFP
Kit - thanks for asking how I am doing.  I am now on HRT (estrace) and go in for scan on the 10th.  SO that is a big day for a few of us
Jasminey - how are you?  Haven't heard from you in a few
Lucy - always remember normally women don't know they are pregnant until they miss their AF.  We are looking for signs and with the meds are can get some b/c of meds but not due to BFP
kasia - I don't know about # of cells but can tell you that I have a DS from my first cycle and the embie quality was the worst compared to following cycles and it's the only one that gave us a miracle so PLEASE stay positive and good luck 
Has anyone used a hot water bottle to keep their pelvic area warm and to relax prior to transfer?  I have heard it is good (kind of like acupuncture but don't know how often to do it?  and if it is done after transfer).  Anyway any info is appreciated.
Michelle, stay positive baby.  I just know it will be good news on Thursday.
Talk to youm ladies later
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Kasia - last FET attempt, I had a Day 2 transfer with 2 x 2 cell embies. Although I lost the pregnancy very early on, it did work, and I got an HCG of 1517 before I miscarried. So as Lucy says, the number of cells doesn't matter per se, what is important is a whole host of factors, including lots of aspects of the quality of the embryo (speed of cell division, fragmentation etc.), and the quality of the environment into which it is put (i.e., your womb). The only thing I want to talk to my clinic about is why they choose to do Day 2 transfers, as I reckon it is too early to tell which embies are the best. For my current FET, they did a Day 3 transfer, and of the 5 embies they defrosted, 3 got to 5 cell, one to 7 cell, and one to 8 cell, so they put the 7 and 8 cell back. I'm sure by Day 2 they would not have been able to tell which ones were going to be at 7 or 8 cells at Day 3. If this FET cycle fails, I shall be challenging my clinic to understand their decisions.

Lucy - thank you for your understanding. I have decided that if this FET doesn't work, I will have one more FET attempt (we still have 7 frozen embies) and then I will give up and try for adoption. My DH is not the most supportive person in the world, even though I know he wants us to have a child, so I do sometimes feel like I am going through this alone. And of course there is the expense. But as you say though, why not us this time? This is a medicated FET, I think my clinic does them for most patients for some reason. And yes, the antibodies are a pain in the ! It does affect how I feel about BD'ing with him too, as I partly feel 'What's the point?'. Do you feel like that?

Virginia - thanks for your positive words, I so hope you are right. 

Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Girls, I got a   !!!!!  Just did the evil pee stick and am glad I did.  Will still go for bloods tomorrow.  Am in shock right now.

I'm a bit blurry-eyed at the mo, but will come back later to read the posts.

Lots of love to you all    

Michelle


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Michelle, thats great news congratulations.

Take care,

Jules.


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle,
OMG!!!!!!          
Way to go girly!!!  I am so EXCITED!!!!  See ladies we CAN DO it with these frozen embies!!!
YOu must be in heaven.  I just knew it would happen for you.
Well enjoy it and keep taking care of you and that beanie!!!
Send congrats to DH!!!
Virginia


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Was just lurking, and wanted to pop in and say major congratulaitons to Michelle and DH!!!

Well done!!!

Marie xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

FANTASTIC news Michelle!     
I am absolutely delighted for you. You must be on Cloud 9!    

Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you Goldy, Marielou, Virginia & Jules! 

Yes, we're truly on Cloud 9 (a shocked one still ).  Yes it CAN happen with frozen embies, but I'll feel better once we go for bloods tomorrow.

Love and hugs,
Michelle xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Michelle, how fantastic for you both, wow another red leader for our gang. its perked me up. this morning i wrote a novel to everyone, and yet again when i went to post it the system failed. mainly it was a moan about feeling witchy and *****y(assuming its the progesterone injections, as not normally like that) and then good thoughts and warm wishes to everyone, but on seperate notes etc.  anyhow, hope everyone feeling more perkyier than me old misery guts here.  take care all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi ladies, 

collymags i had exactly the same problem this evening. which is why i am now re-writing the post.

Michelle congratulations what fantastic news.

Goldy, sorry your feeling like your going thru this alone. i dont think men have the same need or maternal instinct as we do and they definitely dont have a ticking biological clock. we are here to chat whenever you need some support hun. sorry im not sure what 'BD'ing' is, i think im just being   . i thought it was prob   but thought i should double check. is your dh happy with going for adoption?

hi to everyone else, hope your all doing ok. sorry ive not caught up with everyones details yet. takes me some time im a bit slow i think.

i had a slight brown spotting today and yesterday. im really worried and dont feel that hopeful now. im only 5 days post transfer and in a completely natural cycle, so i know its not the drugs. in a normal cycle ive never had spotting in the middle of the month before. i called my clinic who said it would be likely to be a result of the transfer. im hoping theyre right, but realisitically i think blood in any form is bad.

take care girls, am hoping this post sticks this time

Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies, hope today finds you feeling upbeat and positive!

Lucy - yes, BD does mean . It stands for 'Baby Dance' - it's a terms I've used from another fertility website, so sorry for not remembering not everyone would know what it meant! Thanks for your understanding about my situation with my DH - this time, to keep the sitaution calmer, we are not talking about it - he doesn't even know when I will be testing - I think he was so upset when I miscarried last time yet couldn't express it, which came out in slight negativity towards IVF so I decided to get on with it alone, something that is possible with frosties! I really don't think you should worry too much about the bleeding. Having spent hours reading about bleeding across a whole host of websites due to my experiences last time, I know that bleeding is pretty meaningless potentially. Some women have it constantly, others not at all, and the vast majority go on to have a succcessful pregnancy. AND yours is only spotting, which is absolutely nothing to worry about. It's only if it gets thicker and redder that you need to start to wonder. Even then, I have read many stories of women who still then go on to have happy and healthy pregnancies. Hang on in there girly . 

Collymags - hope you are feeling a bit better today. These b****y drugs are not good for our mental state, are they?! Hang on in there, only 3 days to go!

Well ladies, I hope you all have a have a great day today, with it being the hottest so far this year and all that!  Look forward to hearing about your blood test results Michelle. 

Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning everyone
gosh, goldy we're very similar, in that i've always wanted children but didn't me dp until 2003 too, age 39. thinking back i remember reading a profile he filled out for a buisness venture and in it he said he wanted children and a rambling house(getting there slowly with house) however he really should have added re; children if it happens it happens the implication being if it doesn't well such is life.  this side of things has only been coming to light since starting on the rollercoaster journey.  yet for me if it doesn't happen its like the worst most devastating thing. i seriously can't imagine a childless life. i know there's adoption but it takes anything from 1-2 years and i want to nurture a baby. must stop maudling. couldn't get to sleep last night first time in 5 weeks normally crash early due to tiredness, so naturally being in the doom and gloom progesterone state i'm convinced the cycle hasn't worked. 

Jasminey are you ok lass, we've not heard from you for ages. 

right rather than bring all you special gals down, i'm off to varnish a door. take care all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Collymags - I'm sorry you feel so down today. As you say, a lack of sleep does bad things to one's state of mind. So don't be too hard on yourself today, with only a few hours of rest behind you. Isn't life unfair, when you have to struggle for all the good things to come your way? I always see myself as a modern woman though, as I met DH through the Internet, and am trying for a baby through IVF ! I am hoping that if we have to do adoption, it won't take as long as 1-2 years. I have already spoken to a social worker in Hampshire and she said it now only takes about 6 months to be approved, which would be great. I know then there is the time to wait for the right child, but I could cope with that if the first stage only took 6 months. For me, the hardest parts are that my DH already has 2 daughters whom he adores, and my 2 younger sisters are reproducing right left and centre! Everyone except me, it seems, has children! I know that isn't true, but it just feels like it! I was thinking when taking a shower this morning that eventually I will probably be a mother, it's just that like everything else in my life, it will take a little longer to get there than it does for other people. I'm sure that will be same for you. And there is also every chance your cycle this time will be successful - no symptoms is usually VERY good news. 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone on this thread.
Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Goldy, im glad you were have positive feelings this morning. the other day it occured to me that although IF makes up think making a baby is like a huge hurdle like limibing mount everest or something. its really not that hard thousnads of people do it everyday. sorry if that makes some people feel worse but i kind of just realised it could happen to us if we get lucky. in my mind its become an all consuming feat i will never conquer. anyway will stop rambling. i really feel for you going thru it alone. its so hard even with dh support, i just hope you feel we can be of some support to you. 

thanks for your reassurance re: the blood thing. i know your right in some ways any symptoms or no symptoms are meaningless only time will tell us. anyway about the BMS, i used to be obsessiev about it abd argue with dh if he was too tired or didnt want too. as you can see in our relationship its no longer just sex but our sex life is only bms for now. i did start to think though theres no point in being so obsessive whether we do it or not it deosnt make any difference anyway. also with all the tx and rules bout when you can and cant do it how can it ever be normal. 

i am moving to hampshire and called them bout adoption too about two months ago. they said theyd have to wait till i actaully moved which is annoying cos i cant start up here either because im moving. anyway its good to hear it will only take 6 months. 

collymags sorry your feeling down hun. being tired never helps. hope your varnishing goes ok. we had ET on the same day.

anyway take care girls lets hope we all get lucky.

Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Lucy - thought I'd add a quick post before I go out. I think you are very level-headed about all of this stuff, in view of the trauma you've been through yourself over the last few years. BMS with my DH has become almost non-existent now, ever since we started IVF last Sept - but I plan to make real efforts once it is all over. He is being very good about it really, he never hassles me for it. As you say, making a baby is everyday stuff to most people, so we should think positively and know it will happen for us sooner or later. 

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi goldy, 

sorry just read back my post and noticed huge spelling errors mistakes etc. i wrote it as i was on my way out and in a hurry. its funny im not normally level headed at all. two weeks ago i was posting frantically on the rel and sex thread cos my friend had her baby. i thought i was gonna have a breakdown, but from the minute they put those embies in me my outlook changed. i feel i can think more like a rational person. if i get a bfn unfortunately i know ill go back to being totally unstable. yes our sex life has completely stopped since we did our first icsi. we both think it will prob go back to normal if we ever get thru IF. 

im still having slight brown spotting (sorry tmi). i just cant understand it. someone on the 2ww thread said it could be implantation bleed. i wish but im sure it wont be. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all,   

I just dived over the cycle buddies thread that I normally post on as I saw that Lucy was on here.

Lucy - just to let you know that brown spotting is a really common sign of implantation so do be positive as this is probably a really good sign.  As you are in a non medicated cycle your body will be acting as normal and you've had no drugs to throw everything out of sync so if you don't normally bleed early I'm sure everything is absolutely fine.  My sister who also had fetility treatment like me for PCOS had terrible implantation bleeding for 2 days and was sure they had got her dates wrong and she had had a period.  She now has a lovely baby son, so hold in there.

I am off for another scan tomorrow.  Even though I ovulated so late, it seems that the ARGC are still seeing if they can go in this cycle.

Love to everyone else.

Becky
xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Lucy, I double what Becky posted.  If you don't normally spot in the middle of your cycle it probably was implantation results.  And if the transfer has made you calmer and more level headed then that is a good thing.  Stay positive.
Now to the sex talk, I have to jump in.  DH and I go through phases as most couples but I have to tell you since we started IVF (in 2001) and realized that we can't just "get pregnant" then it wasn't BMS any more it went back to just enjoying each other and we left the baby making to the lab/and IVF.  So just have fun when you can.  Now once I have a transfer we don't touch each other but I think that is protocol.  Funny think, when I was pregnant with DS in 2001/2002 he didn't want to do ANYTHING that he thought might harm the baby and you all know that the 2nd trimester of pregnancy and the increase in hormones you want to do it ALL OF THE TIME.  I had to beg... ironic it is normally the man.
Michelle, hope the HCG came back really high.  Could it be both?
Collymags you test on the 10th right?  
Forgive me everyone, who else is transfering or testing this month?  
Virginia


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

thanks so much for all your positivity it really means alot to me. 

becky thanks for coming over here to post me positive wishes and stories that really is so sweet of you hun. its really made me feel a lot better. im so glad to hear you finally ovulated at last. hope it goes well tommorrow. it proabaly doesnt matter that you ovulated late the importnat thing is you have now and will hopefully soon have your ice embies on board.

virginia your post made me   . with you begging dh and all. i think me and dh have practically stopped cos we dont do it before or after transfer, cos we are worried my body might react to his antibodies. but like you say i do think when you get told you'll never get pg without tx, bms kinda becomes irrelevant and sex can just be sex again. well we werent told never just less than 1% chance but that is never to me. 

anyway take care and good luck girls 

Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi again ladies

Thought I would pick up again on the BMS. I think the thing that has put DH off a bit at the moment is having to wear a 'raincoat', if you know what I mean !!! Because although he has antibodies, there is still a slight chance of us conceiving naturally (I think our consultant put us at 10%, Lucy, although I reckon that was generous). So right from the start of the cycle in which I started drugs on day 21, he has had to 'cover up', so to speak (in case we conceived yet I was taking potentially damaging drugs for the foetus). And for a man who had a vasectomy 12 years ago, and has not had to use a 'raincoat' for about 16 years (as he was making babies before the vasectomy), he is not a happy bunny!! (I tell him to just get on with it as it doesn't bother me!! No sympathy!!). So what with that, and me not feeling particularly sexy at the moment, the whole BMS or having fun stuff has come to a bit of a halt!! Still, I look forward to the possibility of raised hormones Virginia, and me jumping on him. I must say that he gets very scared when I am feeling randy, he doesn't quite know what to do! Relax and enjoy it I say to him   !!!

Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Morning girls,

This is just a quick post sorry, but wanted to let you know that my blood results are scary.... 1485!   I go for a second lot on Tuesday and we'll see what kind of change we have.  Will get into see my GP and get a scan scheduled.

Still over the moon, but at the same time in disbelief.

Thanks for your support.

Lots of love to you all.

    

Michelle


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow Michelle, that's fantastic news!!! What a VERY healthy HCG result. Could it be triplets? Did the clinic say it might be? That would be amazing!!!

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle:  OMG!!!  That is scary coming from someone who only does bloodtesting vs HPT.  Like Goldy asked did they give you any idea or feeling on #'s?  Either way, your BFP is so exciting and inspiring for us all.  The best of luck.  Are you getting another done before the scan?
On a different note, how are you feeling?  Hope well.
Lots of congrats and hugs
Hello to the rest of you beautiful ladies on a Friday morning for me.  Hope everyone is doing good.  Have any of you found that the meds make you tired even before transfer?  I don't know if it is being on the go again for the new job or no caffiene or the meds.  But I am never really energetic?  Wierd....very unlike me.  Oh well
Virginia


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Goldy and Virginia,

They didn't say and I didn't think to ask if they thought it was multiples.  We're having bloods again on Tuesday, so I'll ask them then.

I'm feeling really well... yesterday I was exhausted, but I think it was all the excitment.  I had a great night's sleep and feel good today.  Though, I've been taking it easy.

Have a great weekend... hope you are all well.   

Michelle xxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi again Michelle, I'm delighted you are feeling really well, you deserve it! Look forward to hearing more after the next lot of results.

How are the rest of you ladies? It has gone very quiet. Jasminey, how're you getting on? What date are you testing? Collymags, very nearly your test date. How are you feeling?

Day 9 is now over for me. Only another 5 days to go (sigh).

Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi special gang..  gotta be quick as i've sussed out a prob. yesterday did a decent chatty post to everyone but because i spent so long doing it when it came time to post it all failed and was lost and then couldn't use site, so pain though it is i'm going to try lots of little ones, means our thread will quickly more on a page, still.............. overall mood has improved from doom and gloom zone, to getting by thanks to distractions with friends.


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Goldy, snap, i met my dp through internet dating too, felt very lucky that we hit it off so well.  trying to work out your dates are you the 9th or 10th, i'm the former,  take care lassie, hope things are keeping calm for you, i know only too well how as it nearer to test date it often gets more traumatic, my thoughts are with you xxxxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Virginia, are you a secret angel from babydust land, you're always so upbeat and positive, which is fantastic as it rubs off, so big thanks to you, but do ye ever get low dates were you need perking up?.  about the tiredness, this time i found the downregging the more tired inducing time of all. am normally full of energy, but i'd haphazard sleep pattern thanks to drugs so had to live with the tiredness for nearly 4 weeks. take care perky lass


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Michelle, ye know ye really shouldn't post your phone number on site!!!, how fantastic is that, surely it means a strong situation for you, well done xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Lucy as we had ET same day are we testing on same day, i'm the 9th, as they counted some of the days before as part of the 2 ww, if so hope things are staying peaceful and calm for you  warm vibes on their way to you xxxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Kit, are you still feeling ok, and things going alright?,  

Jasminey, we've not heard from you for ages, are you ok hun? my thoughts are with you.  anyone i've forgotten i'm sorry its just a bit awkward doing it this way, but a least its been successfully posted  take care all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

collymags, 

i have that problem of loosing long measssges. its infuriating. ive taken to copying them once ive written them in case. i dont have an official test date. the clinic said two weeks after transfer which i just laughed at. im on a natrual cycle so day 28 for me is the 11th thursday. but i know i ovulated one or two days early so expect af on the 9th or 10th. i know if i havent had af beofre the date the clinic said it will be bfp. how may days old were yuor embies when transfered. mine were day 3. i have done a test today and was bfn. so feel a bit less positive but you never know im still hoping. are you doing a medicated or natrual fet?

Lucy


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining. I've been lurking on the FET boards for a few days while as I'm waiting to start FET nxt cycle i.e. end of May. I noted that quite a few of you are testing this week. Just wanted to wish you all the best and many BBBFFFPPPs this week.

Best Wishes, TeresaX


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Teresa, welcome to the crazy ladies haven.  This is an amazing group of women that definitely give me the ability to know it can happen to all of us and not go mad in the process.  The best of luck at month end.  That is an exciting time as I'll be doing bloodtest at that point and will be crazy trying to figure out what is going on through the 2ww.  Are you doing med or natural cycle?
Collymags, You are so sweet.  I have down days and down periods throughout each day to be honest.  I just think of all the BFP's and that "why not us too?"  Also, you girls help keep my upbeat but to be honest my poor little DS has been receiving the blunt of my temper.  Luckily DH just go back and will be home for a while so I don't have to do this alone anymore (he has been gone since before I started d/r).  I will be saying a special prayer for you and Lucy and all other testing this week    and lots of    your way.  Are you doing HPT or testing HCG?  I am so excited for you both.  Lucy:  let's chant together:     !!!
Jasminey, we are all worried about you, I hope all is well.
Goldy, I guess I don't blame DH, but it would seem that any (even with raincoat) is better than none.  
Michelle, Hope HCG increases as expected on Tuesday, let us know.  I wouldn't worry to much it doesn't double as your levels are so high already it might not need to in order to indicate all is going well.  I would write a list of all questions you have ( or might have) and ask the nurse or physician when you go in for test or when they call with results.  We all seem to go blank when they call with good news and forget to ask.  Have you scheduled the scan?  That is so exciting.
Well, I am going to go wax my legs (ouch) as DS is playing at neighbors and I can put myself through painful process in peace.
Lots of hugs
Virginia


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys, 

Virginia, Thanks for your positive words i am chanting              . hope your feeling ok and having a rest at the weekend. 

goldy, my dh is the same bout raincoats . i actaully think he's got a phobia of them   . when we first met he just refused to use them. since all our tx when you have to use them in case he has managed to but like your is not happy bout it. i like you am not sympathetic and in fact just fall bout laughing   when he gets all stressed bout them. am sure that doesnt help. oh cant wait for the days of   when you can just do it when and how you like .

my slight spotting stopped for two days and now is back   im so annoyed. whats it all about. im in a natural cycle for goodness sake. when it stopped i convinced myself it was prob implantation bleed now its back who knows whats going on  . but its not af at least not yet. its been happening since a few days post transfer and is actully nothing like af. i was v naughty and did a hpt this morn it was bfn so am loosing hope. but will keep chanting       . 

hope the rest of you are ok, michelle congratulations on such a high hcg level. its wonderful.

take care


Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies

I've had a really mixed weekend, emtions-wise. Like you Lucy, I found yesterday lunchtime I'd had a bit of spotting, 2 very small patches of brownish blood, about the size of 1p pieces (sorry if TMI). Virginia, if you're not familiar with English money, a 1p piece is about 1.5cm diameter. That completely freaked me out, as you can imagine. I discovered the bleed when DH and I had arrived at the pub for a quick drink, and I went to the loo whilst he got the drinks. When I rejoined him, he quickly picked up on my change of mood (I was really struggling to stop myself crying). So we decided to put off friends who were due to come over for the evening, and ended up watching DVDs for the afternoon/evening instead, which more suited my miserable mood. But today, I woke to find no more bleeding overnight, and so far today, I have only had a tiny patch of brownish blood, about the size of a 5p piece (about 1cm diameter), which is less than yesterday. You see, last November, on my first FET, I started spotting on Day 9, had some brownish blood when I wiped on Day 10 (sorry if TMI), and then the red bleeding started on Day 11. Today is Day 11 for this cycle. That's why I'm so paranoid. I just pray that the bleeding is only implantation bleeding, and that the emby/s stick/s. I can't bear a repeat of what happened last time (bleeding for 3 weeks and m/c).

Teresa, thank you for your good wishes. I hope they work for us!

Lots of love 'n' stickiness to us all.

Goldy


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Sorry for gate crashing on your thread but just wanted to wish everyone on the 2WW all the very best of luck.  I started my 2WW today following ET this morning.  We had a non medicated FET and I'm having the full compliment of immune treatment.

I managed to get through last night with a decent night's sleep surprisingly calm about the pending call from the clinic with news on the de thawing.  We had 4 little frosties - 3 survived and 2 went on to divide further from 3 to 4 cells last night.  I think the clinic I am now at would have liked them to have divided further for day 3 but they were only de thawed late last night and I had ET at 12 noon so hopefully they are busy dividing away as I type.     Although the clinic that initially froze them scored them as above average the embryologist said today they were not top quality - just average which I guess is reasonable.  I must be more positive - we are only on day 1!  Any thoughts on this matter would be appreciated.  I think I read about slow dividing embies on other threads that result in BFP's but I can't find them today!

Lucy - you must wait til the official test day as it all seems really good to me.  The spotting really does sound like implantation given the timings so hold in there.   

Goldy - I had a similar situation to you with my first ICSI but so hold in there, it's so surprising how treatments differ from one time to the next and the info sheet I got given this morning by my clinic stresses how normal pre bleeding is.  I know it must be worrying though.

Love to everyone else, I'm off to bed, it's been a very long day!

Love from

Becky
xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning gang

i so wish i could get the hang of the icony things, i particularly like the little no AF banner ones. believe it or not i managed to stay positive from friday all the way to yesterday evening then had a wobbly nervous time.

am absolutely dreading testing tomorrow, it just conjures up memories of previous times, and the devastation and absolute sadness. also myself and dp aren't able to console each other, as i get such a shaky voice i literally can't talk without blubbing. am not going into work for until thurs, but if neg, no i'll end up taking all week off.  what were other folk like after a neg. result, please tell me we aren't the only couple who are crap with each other during the initial 48hrs post test.  the thing is we can't all get a bfp (according to statistics) with 2 bfp's in the gang its making me nervous.  am off looking a furniture with a mate for distraction today.  

have been looking at finding my way to crews hill(enfield way) tomorrow. to be on my own with plants tomorrow if neg.  right folks, best sign off before i lose all this, warm wishes to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome Becky - I wouldn't worry about the number of cells. As you say, the thawing and ET were VERY close, so it's not surprising the little blighters were taking some time to warm up! For my first FET, I had the same issue, they thawed them the day before ET, and my ET was about 8am the following morning, and they had only made it to 2 cell by then (Day 2 transfer). Although my attempt failed as I miscarried, I did get pregnant, with an HCG of 1518 which my consultant told me meant they would have made it to 100s of cells by that point. So hang on in there, and don't obsess about cell numbers. There are so many factors that affect a successful attempt, including speed of division, quality of embryos, and the environment into which they are put (ie. the uterus). You just need to wait and see. Sending you lots of stickiness and hugs.

Collymags - you poor darling, how horrible to get so shaken up at testing time, I do understand how you must be feeling right now. Yes, my failed attempt in November caused huge strain on my relationship with DH, as he couldn't cope with my emotions, and I felt unsupported. This time, I am trying to keep my emotions a bit more under control and away from him (using things like FF to vent my feelings). I have realised he is as upset by the whole thing as I am, it's just he can't show it or cope with his own feelings, let alone mine (men, eh ?!). Good for you for taking time off work and doing distracting things. As for statistics, there's absolutely no reason why our little group can't beat the statistics - we could easily be some of the more lucky ones. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, and try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know). After all, if it is successful, this is the start of another 8 months journey of anxiety and stress, so best to try to spread it out a bit !

Lucy - I am SURE your bleeding is implantation bleeding. It is too light to be anything else. When I miscarried, it got progressively worse over three days, until by the fourth day, it was thick and red. I will keep everything crossed for you sweetie, but I have very positive vibes for you.

Virginia - how did the waxing go?! I have never waxed my legs as I am petrified of the thought of the pain - although have had a Brazilian several times which the waxing lady says is MUCH worse !!!

Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

beccy i replied to you on the other thread already but just to say congratulations on getting to ET finally. i agree with goldy from what ive read the number of cells just arent an issue. it seems bfp's are just as likley to come from less good embies as they are excellent ones. 

collymags hun sending you some     and a   . me and dh argue after the bfn's. i think he is angry with himself we have male factor and i am just so devaststed i cant help but show it and it does out a huge strain on us cos i just want him to be nice and he is moody. in fact that pattern started for us when i had the bleeding last week. 

i am afriad i did another test today digital said 'not pregnant' so i threw it in the bin in disgust. i have ahd some more spotting which i can tell is the beginning of af tis redddish now. so is all over for us., i just cant understand it. im begginning to think something else is going on other than male factor cos everything goes well until they put the embies in me then i cant keep them. i think i need those immmune tests. beccy i wonder if you could advise me on immnue testing. i elaborated my questions in my reply to you on the toher thread.

Goldy, brazilian wax   dh is always asking me to. i am too much of a wimp. i told him i will if you will and he said ok lets do it then so i had to back track   . and get the razor out. 

good luck to all you girls, hope you get your bfp's. collymags i am 1 less now in the statistics so hopefully that will give you a higher chance.    if thats sounds like im being mean or bitter i am not at all i mean that nicely. i feel so plaesed to have found you girls youve been so lovely in this 2ww. often i feel really worried bout posting my bad news but i dont here as your so supportive. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my lovely Lucy, I'm sorry that the bleeding is becoming red, there is still hope though, but I do know how you must be feeling, I have been there too. I can picture you throwing your digital test and throwing it in the bin in disgust, you made me smile . Give it until 11th now, and don't test again until then, as it could be positive, it's just you are a tiny bit too early. Equally, I think you are very wise to start doing some other tests and investigations. My friend from Uni got pregnant naturally at age 34, but miscarried at 12 weeks, and that was twins... and when they did the investigation, they found she had immune problems - but now, after the right drugs, age 37, and ONLY 2 IVF attempts, she has a 2 year old and is 10 weeks pregnant! You WILL be a mother, whether this time or next, and a wonderful mother you will be too, from what I know of you from FF. Hang on in there girlie. 

It was my DH who wanted me to get a Brazilian done in the first place (surprise surprise), but actually I prefer it now as I feel a bit more 'tidy' so to speak !! He has tried to get me to go for a Hollywood (the lot off) but that involves an almost gynaceological procedure so I called a line at that !! DH once had his chest hair waxed (why?!?!) so he has some slight appreciation for the pain (as an aside, once he'd had it done, he went out and sunbathed, which led to a huge blistered chest . Men, eh?!).

Lots of hugs to you all
Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks goldy, 

you are so sweet. i have to admit i have had no more blood since but am so convinced its all over that i really want af to come so i can call the clinic to organise next icsi. im trying to find out more about imune thing so can try and get it sorted before the next tx. i have booked a private appt with a particular Dr but have heard not so good things bout him but the other places have huge waiting lists. am hoping beccy might be able to give me some info/advice about the argc.

i thoutgh a brazilian was the lot off. shows what i know   . so what is a brazilian then? maybe i could cope with that after all as i have had a bikini wax many times and thats ok. well i say ok i still dont like it and nearly jump off the bed everytime they rip a strip off.  

do you work goldy? are you having time off for the 2ww?

im sposed to be studying but am not very disciplined so spend much too much time on here and not studying at all.

take care Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Lucy - yes, a Brazilian is where they leave a 'landing strip'! Some clinics just see that as a bikini wax but a little more off and charge only the bikini wax amount, and others see it as a separate wax and charge extra accordingly! For the Hollywood, I have been told that the waxers have to wear rubber gloves as it is quite intricate underneath  (sorry if TMI) and can take up to 2 hours - not for me!!!!

Yes, I do work, but am self-employed and do project work. I haven't been offered any work for this week or last, but turned some other work down next week and the week after, so I could look after myself properly, either way. Last year, I continued to work, which combined with arguing a lot with DH due to the stress, bleeding and then a m/c, was not a good time. This time, I vowed to myself that I would take it as easy as possible. That's isn't easy for me as I do feel guilty being at home while DH is out to work. But we only have a small window left to have a baby, and I don't want to take any more chances. Trouble is, it is a bit boring, so I keep checking FF to keep myself entertained!!! Are you studying full time then? 

Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi goldy, 

wrote you a long post earlier and lost it arghhhh. anyway was saying i might go and get myself a brazilian after all. im doing a training cousre so i work half the week on the job training and go to uni 1 day and study on the other. i spend far too much time on here though instead of studying so if im not careful may end up failing. 

dont think you should be feeling gulity its dh job to go out and earn some money while you look after embies   .

really good luck for weds, do you have pg symptoms?

Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi again Lucy

Go for it girl, get a Brazilian, you'll never look back !

I don't really have any 'standard' symptoms, my boobs are not sore, I am not having cramps as such, I don't even really feel like AF is coming. But I do sometimes get a slight dragging sensation in that area. For me, the absence of bleeding is the best 'symptom' I could have in view of my last FET experience. After that tiny bit on Saturday and even less yesterday, I haven't had any, so I hope I won't get a repeat of what happened last time.

Have you got any symptoms?

Goldy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

i agree goldy

the absence of blood is the best symptom there is. unfortuately blood is my biggest downfall cant seem to get away from it. my af is definitely here. called the clinic to sort out next icsi. 

good luck girls hope you get your bfp's

Lucy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Lucy, I am sorry if my post came across as a bit insensitive in view of your current situation. I really hope not, but I'm sorry it it did. It's only that I'm paranoid about miscarrying again, I couldn't bear it. I totally understand why you have now switched off from this cycle though. But do still test on Thursday. Monday is pretty early for a positive test if you are not due to test for another 3 days. Fingers crossed sweetheart.

How is everyone else feeling today? How was your shopping trip collymags?

Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi girlies, thanks, for being both supportive and amusing. no af yet but just know it'll be a bfn, the bad tiredness has gone, which it did last 2 failures. still tearful today, cried virtually all the way from chelmsford to fyfield, thankfully got it together then and have been ok ish since. spent 900 odd on dinning chairs, plus 20 quid on earrings........because i'm worth it.  poor dp only has to look at me and i'm in bits, dreading going to bed as it means i've to wake and test tomorrow.  ?this is our last chance as only 2 frozen left, but lost 3 out of 5 this cycle. have to think about it.  just can't imagine life without children, and at present not up to caring for others which i've done for 24years of nursing.  right enough maudling, off to sand down skirting boards,  thanks you special gang


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

oh collymags you poor thing i will be keeping fingers crossed for you. 

goldy of course you didnt seem insensitive. you are absolutely right but somehow i manage to make myself belive blood is a good thing when i know it isnt. i always seem bleed to early or spot at the wrong time in a tx the rest of the time my cycles are like clockwork (unless of course im waiting for the witch to start a tx then shes late). and of course your paranoid after m/c must have been terrible. i really hope this time you get your bfp and it works out  for you. 

my official test day from the clinic isnt till saturday (2 weeks past transfer) but  cd28 for me is 11th thurs (so i decided that was test day). realistically though i ovulated on day 12 so was expecting af tommorrow so today isnt that early. i just find all the spotting this last week the odd thing. i wont bother to test again i have put the tests away till next cycle now. my af is here properly with cramps and everthing. no way i could be pg. clinic agreed and i will start dreg on day 21 of this cycle. thats the good thing bout a natrual cycle no having to wait a month. 

anyway enuf of my negativity and af stories. you girls need to concentrate on your bfp's your gonna get.        . 

take care and good luck 

Lucy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

I came on earlier and wrote a long message and it never posted.  Hate that!!!
Lucy I am so sorry.  You are amazing in being able to look so positively towards next month.  How many frosties do you have left?  Anyway please let us know how it goes and of the positive results next month.
Collymags sweetie please  think positive.  Feelings come and go you know and it could just be that.  Hope you managed to sleep tonight.    to you.  I will be checking first thing.  Know that we love you and are here for you to celebrate (I won't even think of the other possibility). 
Goldy do you test tomorrow also?  If not it is on Thursday?  Either way I am with you l in spirit and just rooting for you all the way.
Michelle, let us know what your HCG level is tomorrow.  Good luck!!
Anyway, I am just counting down until Thursday and shooting for a 7mm lining in hopes that I can be at least 9mm on the 18th.  It seems like eons from now but is just 9 days away.  Almost as bad as 2ww.
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

wow Virginia i'd of been testing as you were posting. it was a correct feeling, knew it in my heart and soul it'd be a bfn despite heaps of prayers and warm wishes from everyone.  at moment very numb, think i did all my blubbing last 2 days.  dp stirred at 6 so i told him, i got an "oh dear, an arm stroke and then he went back to snoring.  does make me want to rethink my whole situation.  think i'll take myself of to Devon or somewhere, for me time.  thanks all for support, i'll be rooting for the rest of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

My dearest Collymags, I'm so sorry to hear your news . Having some 'me' time is a great idea, you need time for yourself right now, just to reflect and to get your head round things. I'm sorry your DH is not very supportive, but hopefully you have others close to you who are. I can understand you wanting to rethink your situation but don't make any rash decisions yet, you need time to grieve and deal with your loss for now. And maybe in a day or two, your DH will start to realise the effect it has had on you, and will start to be there for you too. I am sure he will. Take very good care of yourself over the next few days, and do come back and tell us how you are. Sending you loads of love 'n' hugs.

Virginia, I'm testing tomorrow sweetie. Gulp ! So close now until your ET .

Goldy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies -

So sorry I've not been around for a while I really needed some time out and have tried to keep things as normal as possible! 

Unfortunatley my cycle has failed - I have had a little brown spotting since day 11 (2 days ago) and think It is now turning very slightly red.  It's not much, in fact It's vertially nothing but I'm not holding out on any false hope.  I have had a low down dragging ache for the past 4 days along with a really awful low down back ache.  I am due for my test on Friday - I have no intention of trying a home kit before then. 

Congrats to you Michelle on acheiving a +ive and good luck to the rest of you.  Collymags - so sorry  My only advice at the moment is to try and get back to some sort of normality.

Weird as it my sound but Its off to the gym for me later for a damn good run then a glass of wine and chat with hubby later.  Getting back to normal is so important for me!


Best wishes

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Please can I join you?

I have my FET today, the embryologist just called to say the two embryos that were defroasted at 6 cells survived but they lost 2 cells but are still ok for transfer.  Is this common for the embryo to lose cells after defrost?  Also when I had my scan last Wednesday my lining was 8.1 what is the norm?  Should it be thicker has anyone had success with the lining being 8.1?

Thanks

Lorns


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lorns,

I've just popped on to keep myself busy as am on my 2WW.  I had a non medicated FET on Sunday and my womb lining was 8.3mm at the last scan.  My consultant at the ARGC told me 8 to 10mm was perfect. By the time that implantation takes place the lining will have thickened even more so this sounds really good. We had 4 frosties, 3 survived the thaw but one didn't continue overnight.  The 2 remaining had initially been frozen on day 2 at 3 cells each.  They didn't lose cells and divided overnight to become 4 but I don't think the embryologist thought the division was fast enough.  I think you are in a good place to have had them further ahead even if they had lost cells, hopefully they will carry on to divide very nicely!

It all sounds very positive, am sending you lots of luck.

Becky
x


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Becky, and welcome Lorns.

Jasminey - I'm really sorry you've been getting some bleeding . I know how hard that can be to deal with. But you are still three days off testing date, so don't give up yet. I had full-on bleeding for a few days before my test date last time, and I had a BFP and an HCG of 1518. So even with bleeding, an embryo can still be growing well and living happily inside you. And having a dragging sensation is usually very good news, as it often your uterus starting to adapt to having a growing embie inside. Or at least that's what I believe, and hope, as I have the same (I'm testing tomorrow). So please hold off the wine, just until Friday, as you never know, it could still be OK.

Lucy - hope you're OK and not feeling too downhearted. Thinking of you.

Collymags - hope you're feeling OK too and have managed to organise a little break for yourself (if you haven't already set off!).

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya Goldy - thanks for your encouragement.  I should hang in there till Friday should'nt I but after 6 flippin cycles I'm not feeling very positive!!  My poor darling husband is probably more upset than me   We even had names for them this time!!!!  

I have been reading loads of stuff on the internet about brown spotting and dragging pains being a sign of early pregnancy but in my case me thinks not...!

Very best of luck with your test tomorrow sweetxxx  

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi All

Just got back from the hospital after having two embryos transfered.  As discussed earlier when they defrosted them they lost 2 celld so were only at the 4 cell stage.  But when I went to the hospital this afternoon they had already developed another cell each in the lab which is a good sign.  

Jasminey I wish you the best of luck you never can tell, just keep holding out for the test day.  So many people have spotting and still get a BFP. x

Good luck testing tomorrow Goldy.


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh no not again... that bloody man across the road is out revving that heap of junk which he calls a motor bike again!!! Give me strength.

Sorry Lorns and hi - many thanks for your replyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello there ladies.  This is the 3rd reply today, they keep getting lost. AHHHHHH!!!
Jasminey, I would hold out and not do anything you'll regret later.  Maybe it's just a big surprise waiting for you.  Don't lose all hope just yet sweetie.
Goldy, I am crossing all fingers and toes and holding my breathe for you.  The best of luck tomorrow.  
Lorns, congrats on those strong little fighters you have inside you now.  Good luck and try to stay busy to minimize the torture during 2ww.  Lots of sticky vibes going your way.
Becky, good luck this period.  ANd many sticky vibes your way too.
Collymags, take care of you lady.
I will post again later.  I was hoping we had heard from Michelle.
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Virginia - good to hear from you.  Not sure what to think but deep down I'm preety sure It's failed again   Think me and hubby are going away to Poole for the weekend to try and forget it all.  Clinic have suggested i do a test on Friday!  Have decided not to go to the gym - pains and spotting have all but disaperred... for now!  How things with you sweetie?

jasminey


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey,
I have tried to respond 3 times today and each time it doesn't post my reply.  I am so glad to hear you and DH are really connected and taking time for each other.  That is SO IMPORTANT.  I would do as they have asked and test on Friday and then go away to Poole to either celebrate or decompress.  I hate knowing but not knowing...that is just horrible.  To start the grieving process without feeling like you can...anyway honey we are here for you and sending tons of    your way.
Thanks for asking....I go in on Thursday for the lining scan and can only hope it is around 8mm then just wait until the 18th for ET.  We have 16 frosties (10 at 1 cell/day 1 frozen) and (6 at day 3, don't know the grading on those).  We used an egg donor so they should be pretty good.  At our clinic after thawing before transfer they do assisted hatching and remove any dead cells (new studies show that it increases implantation stats).  We'll see.  I feel pretty good about it and hope to be able to not obsese with it during 2ww.  I am so glad DH will be in town from start to when we test.  He has been gone in the passed so this is good, we can do like we did when we found out about DS, stay home together and wait for call.
Anyway, know that you are doing the right thing on focusing on you, your DH and you as a couple.  The strength of that is amazing, isn't it? 
Anyway, keep your chin up and we're with you in spirit.
hugs
Virginis


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning everyone,  what a difference a day makes eh!

virginia i know what ye mean about losing stuff, its always when its a decent long one.  good luck with you, may your linning be thick thick thick, and so glad for you dh is around.

myself and dp had a lovely day together, we went to france, i cried all way through tunnel both ways whilst he snored, bless, realise we just cope so very differently. still the being together was great. also he came up with the idea of surrogacy which i'd not thought about, and even asking my younger sister who'd donated eggs to us.  this is giving me such a glimmer of hope, and keeping me sane. am staying off work rest of week to do decorating, gardening and gym and generally lick wounds.

Goldy have you tested yet hun.  we are rooting for you big time.  gonna sign off now before i lose stuff. Jasminey so glad you're hanging on in there, fingers crossed
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Well ladies... this is my 15 minutes of fame... it worked... we got a    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

To be honest, I'm in a state of shock!!!!! I was so nervous doing the test, my hands were shaking and I had palpitations!!!! And then, slowly, the two lines came up, with the pink one being really clear and strong...!!!!  I'm still shaking typing this message!!!! I must admit though, the last couple of days felt like it was going to be positive, as I was getting dragging pains, clear watery CM, and no bleeding. But even so, you still don't know until you do the test, do you? I can't quite believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for being so lovely and supportive!!

Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Fanbloodytastic, big congrats to you both. 'cor our little group is doing well


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy,
Congratulations!!!            How exciting for you and DH.  Thanks for giving us all hope and focus.  We couldn't be more excited for you.  
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey hope your feeling better today I have been thinking 
of you. Don't give up you have a few more days to go yet. I also
had some spotting on day 10 of my cycle. Good luck and will be thinking
of you xxkitxxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags so sorry to hear your news its awful and
heart breaking . You sound pretty positive though already
thinking of what to do next which is a good thing.
Thinking of you, have lots of together time xxxxxx
xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations to goldy and michelle so made up for you
and your partners well donexxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi virginia thanks for asking how I am sorry not been in touch
glad that everything seems to be going ok for you bet you are 
really excited good luck for the 18th sorry it a short message xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi to all you lovely ladies and lots of good luck  and lots of


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey, counting down until Friday and sending tons of positives your way.
Virginia

Kitty thanks for the e-mail.  I am doing good, just taking it one day at a time and feeling sort of positive/calm.  Is that how yo felt during your cycle before your amazing news?  Anyway, I am trying to balance my focus.
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Virginia -

I so wish I could be more positive but really I'm just waiting for my period to start now.  Haven't really had any more spotting (to be honest i've hardly had any at all) but I just don't feel pregnant!  I'm still having the awful dragging pains which seem to get worse around mid afternoon along with lower back ache and now leg ache?? But no sore boobs?  Have felt a bit sick today but think that was from the couple of glasses of wine I had last night (naughty I know)!  Don't think the medication helps either!

Keep feeling tempted to to a hpt but apparently the best time to test is first thing in the morning and it's always in the middle of the day when I get the urge to do one.  I was told once that wee can become very diluted during the day and pregnancy test are sometimes not accurate because of this?  Only another day to go so I may as well hang on!  

Sorry for being a miseryxxx

Hows everyone else - more lighthearted than me i hope?

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

collymags so sorry. glad your feeling bit better today


jasminey     for tommorrow.

goldy fantastic news             am really pleased for you. your gonna have a . i had very positive vibes you were gonna be. 

Lucy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Virginia - All the very best of luck with your lining scan tomorrow - you'll be fine my sweet.
So glad dh is home with you too.

Collymags - I have to say how much I am impressed with you and the way you cope - I feel ashamed of myself compared to you - you're an absolute inspiration. 

Michelle - how's it going?

Kit - Thanks for staying in touchxx

Jasmineyxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just a quickie as I need to get to bed, I'm so tired these last couple of days.

Congrats Goldy... that's such fab news hunny!

Virgiina, lots of luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Jasminey, thinking of you loads sweetie!   

Hope everybody else is good.  

Me, well, other than the tiredness I'm basically ok.  Nausea started a bit yesterday, but nothing bad.  I have my doctor appt Friday to hopefully get me booked for a scan and set up with the midwives.

Night night all

Love, Michelle


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle,Good to hear from you.  I remember being so tired that I would get home from work and just go to sleep.  No tv or conversation, dinner/sleep.  But it is nice for you I am sure (knowing that the beanie is getting strong). I'd love to feel that way in a few weeks.  What are your HCG levels?  DId they double?  Anyway, I'll post tomorrow.  Cross your fingers for a nice thick lining.
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning all

Jasminey, don't be impressed by me, honestly from mid last week something clicked inside plus lack of sore boobs and lifting of extreme tiredness, my doom and gloom set in then. i had an extremely rought ride emtionally as did those near me, dp and friends. now i'm in the numb stage, getting to grips with me never being pregnant, which i'd always wanted to experience and enjoy. in fact very dishearted that because i didn't meet my very special dp until age 39 i've missed the boat, difficult when watching friends and strangers being mums.  however once there's a glimmer of hope for some way foreward, i'm grabbing it with both hands and thats whats keeping me buoyant.  plus having some licking wound time, with plants and gardening etc.  my thoughts are with you lass i know how difficult this time is for you and your other half.  take care hun. let us know how things go. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Colly, I just wanted to give you a huge  I'm so sorry you're going through this, it just isn't fair.   But, it can still happen for you, please believe that.    Think of the 62 year old woman who was just in the news.

Love to you sweetie.

Virginia, hope all goes well for you later today!  Oh, guess I didn't post my levels here, sorry... on day 21 it was 10,636.   Kinda scary.

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your good wishes. I'm trying to find a good balance between believing I am pregnant and getting excited, but also trying to maintain a sense of realism, just in case we lose it over the next few weeks. Nevertheless, it is quite amazing that it has worked, and I have to say I am thrilled, if extremely anxious!!!!!!!

Collymags - you're an amazing woman, you are coping so well with your loss. But I agree with Michelle, you are definitely not too old to have a baby. I have met other women on websites for over 35s, and they are 44, 45, 46 and having babies right now! So hang on in there, it WILL happen eventually, please don't give up hope. My aunt had one at 45 - she had several miscarriages but just kept on trying, and eventually one stuck. She's an inspiration to me.

Jasminey - your symptoms sound sooooo positive, they really do. All of them are indicators of pregnancy. Hang on in there girly, it could be your time this time.

Lucy - thank you for your kind words. How are you feeling now? I hope that next month will be the one for you. It's fantastic that you can start straight away, isn't it? It's almost like TTC naturally!

Virginia - best of luck for the scan. What were your 'measurements' so to speak?!

Michelle - I think it might be triplets, which would be _amazing_! Look forward to knowing more in due course!

Lorns - when are you testing? How are you feeling so far?

Becky - just over a week 'til you test. How are you feeling this week?

Teresa - not long 'til you start your FET. Do you have an ET date?

Better go now. Got to go shopping to buy a pressie for DH's daughter's 12th birthday which is next Thursday (same day as my 29 year old sister is due to give birth!).

Love and big hugs  to you all
Goldy


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi Ladies,

Collmogs - Just wanted to encourage you and say please keep on searching for answers and improvements. Yes there are some days where the strain can seem unbearable but you know what, you've come this far without cracking please stay     and know that things will work out! Lots of hugs.

Goldilocks - Congratulations on your good new. You serve as a motivator to all of us. Please send some baby dust.   I should be FEting at my next cycle. clinic say as long as cycle is regular i can do a natural cycle. 

Virginia -   I know what you mean about being on this hectic road though. Dh thinks I've gone totally bonkers on this site all the time. They don't seem to realise how much it helps. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Does anyone know if medic or natural cycles have more chance of working.

To all the 2wwers    thoughts.

Inbetweenies - Our day is yet to come but we'll get there one day!

Best Wishes, TeresaX


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello ladies.  This is my 1st visit today (I was jones'ing).  I went for scan and I am at 7.3mm so I will continue with meds and go back in on Monday.  Once I am at 8mm then the following day the start me on medrol, antibiotics and progesterone injections (along with what I am doing now).  I am still hoping to be around 9mm on transfer day.  I don't remember what I was at last time when I got pregnant.  Oh well.  That is the great thing about med. FET that we can wait until lining is perfect.
Collymags, I promise you'll continue to feel better with time and stronger towards trying again.  I had Stuart in 2002 at 38 so I promise you can do it.  Just keep the faith.
Michelle, OMG!! Over 10,000 that is incredible.  YOu definitely have more than 1.
GOldy, I am so excited for you and your BFP!!!  But I totally understand the staying cautiously optimistic for now.  I think I'll be that way until 12w.
Teresa, what stage are you in?  I have never had natural FET so I can't compare for you sorry.  I agree with FF being heaven sent, I don't know what I would do without all my sisters.
Well, I am off to help build a railroad track for Thomas the tank engine and his friends.  Fun stuff.
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

The waiting and anxiety is over - after 15 years of trying and 6 IVF cycles we have a BFP!!!  To say we are in disbelief is an understatement!

This is our first cycle actually having frozen embryos transfered and our first cycle using a combination of baby aspirin and heparin?

We go for our first scan in 3 weeks time on the 2nd June.

Lots of love

Jasmineyxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jas sweetie, that's such WONDERFUL news!!!     

I am sooooo happy for you and DH!  Huge congratulations.  

Lots of love,
Michelle 

p.s.  I didn't want to say because I didn't want to get your hopes up, but your symptoms sounded SOOOOO good!


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey,
I am so excited for you.  Many well deserved congrats to you and your DH!!!            !!!!
That is great NEWS!!!
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Jasmine, what super news, have been thinking about ye big time since yesterday, after all you've been through ye both must be over the moon. and how amazing for our thread to have so many successes. may i ask what made them use the heparin,  i'm convinced with us its an immune thing going on, as we've had 6 grade a's mostly blastocytes, and lining ok but all neg. can't get follow up until late june so cracking on with garden and house stuff.  xxxxxxxxx would love to do the icons etc but haven't got the hang of them


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey well done girl I knew you could do it 
so made up for you both and a massive  kitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Collymags 

After our last attempt failed we talked for a long time with our consultant.  Like you we always had really good embryos, my womb and it's lining are in really good shape (i'm 38 by the way) and I always respond really well to all the drugs so we concluded that there must be an implantation problem.  Apparently,  more and more experts beleive that the use of asprin and heparin (together) increase some womans chances of conseiveing significantly.  They thin the blood down which in turn increases blood supply to the womb lining -  he really believed it was worth us trying!!!!!

I have always thought that maybe I had what they call NK cells (Natural Killer Cells) and have been convinced that that was the reason it always failed. 

For heavens sake don't give up - sometimes you have a couple more hurdles than others to jump before you get there!!!

Definitly suggest it to your consultant or a least see what you can find on the internet about aspirian and heparin before your next attempt.

Please ask if I can help with anything else.

Jamineyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Collymags I agree with Jasminey.  Keep trying.  Let me tell you about the treatment at my clinic.
They use baby aspirin and Medrol along with antibiotic (doxycycline) for all IVF patients.  Baby apsirin as a blood thinner and the other 2 help with implantation.  But I went to a clotting specialist at the University and he said that with or without identification of clotting/immune issues he has found that putting patients like me (older, with failed cycles and m/c) they have shown an increase in pregnancies.  SO, I am starting Lovenox (anitcoagulant like Heparin) before transfer.  But here they keep you on it for whole pregnancy, in case there was actually a problem with clotting).  I would not only ask for testing but request that they put you on both.  If they'd like Dr's name, I'd be happy to send you his e-mail address for an opinion.  My understanding he is int'l recognized for his specialty and opinions.
HUgs 
Hope you enjoy a great weekend
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry about my awful spelling ladies - I always do a spell check at the end of my posts but lately the wireless mouse has failed me!

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

MANY, MANY congratulations Jasminey     , I'm absolutely DELIGHTED for you    !!!

I just KNEW you were pregnant when you were describing your symptoms, as they were SO similar to mine . 

Hearing your story, there's no doubt that you and DH deserve it. You must be so happy. 

All my love
Goldy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just popping in to congratulate Jasminey!! 

Many many congrats and sticky vibes!!

Marie xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

jaminey, 

what wonderful news. you soo deserve it. im so pleased for you.         you must be  . 

Lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Jasminey, 

i have already said congratulations but would like to say it again          

I really do feel you are an inspiration. I kind of have this belief that people like me who have never had a whiff of a bfp as opposed to those who have had a bfp even if its hasnt gone on to work out, may for unknown reasons never be able to get pg but we just dont know why. ours is male factor but we have had brilliant embies and i kind of keep wondering if my body just cant hold them. i know really its too early for me to think any of this, but i just cant help but belive it even though i know its irrational. when i look at the poll's on ff i do think that alot of people get bfp on first ivf/icsi and if they dont, they often seem to never get a bfp. 

I was wondering if i could ask if yours is male or female factor IF and what tx you have had etc.

Lucy


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Lucy -

Don't mind you asking at all!  My problem was my fallopian tubes - I had a condition called hydrosalpinges which meant my Fallopian tubes were blocked, swollen and full of water.  You may have seen from an earlier post that we went through 3 cycles to begin with and all failed. 

This time (14 years on) when we decided to try again I was convinced that it would work first time, both our lifestyles had changed and we are both pretty fit.  When It didn't we were so disappointed.  At our review appointment the consultant suggested I have my Fallopian tubes removed! Apparently in the last couple of years research has suggested that the fluid in hydrosalpinges seeps into the uterus and is embryo toxic so 4 months later I had them removed.  Not long after we started another cycle which this time I was really, really convinced was going to work - it didn't

At our next review our consultant suggested we use heparin and baby aspirin (as I explained in an earlier post) and hey presto I've achieved a pregnancy!  I spoke with friends last night trying to figure it all out...!  Did it work because I had my tubes out and I was second time lucky after that?  Is it because this was an FET cycle which was less taxing on my body?  Is it because of the aspirin and heparin?  Is is a combination of all 3?  Or was it just our time?  

I'm pretty sure Lucy you will get there eventually but with IVF you have to be extremely patient, resilient and determined. 

I've seen quite a few stories when couples have had successes after many failed attempts - dare I say it but a friend of a friend succeeded only after her 10th cycle? Not a single pregnancy before? She is convinced that it worked due to the hospital using the assisted hatching technique?

Many couples can't afford to continue after maybe 2 or 3 cycles so the success stories the likes of you and me really need for inspiration are pretty few and far between.

It's still very early days for me so I dare't be too enthusiatic about things just yet but Lucy you will get your BFP!!!!!!

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

jasmiey, 

thanks hunny for taking the time to reply and sharing your journey. 

i really need people like you and stories like your friends to stop me becoming completely despondent. i did once watch an ivf programme of a lady in usa who got pg on her tenth ivf and have never forgotton that. my sister keeps telling its just luck and i have to keep going but i just find it soo hard to keep positive. instead i spend my life meeting with different urologists, consultant etc to see if they will tell me something different or soemthing i want to hear.

i am gonna remember what you said 'patient, resilient and determined'. the first two i definitely struggle with but will work at it. 

i really hope this works out for you and you have a wondeful nine months. 

take care Lucy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey, Like Lucy said you are an inspiration.  Well, I am so excited and thankful.  I went in today for scan #2 and was at 9.1mm which means we are a go ahead for transfer on Thursday.  We decided on 3 (like Michelle), so they'll thaw from the single cell frosties (frozen on day 1) and see how they develop and split and then if necessary go to 3day frozen group of frosties.  I just want the toughest/stickiest littles ones put back to increase out chances this time.
Anyway, I'll post later this week.  Hope everyone is doing well.
Virginia


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Virginia, your lining's amazing!  Lots of luck for Thursday!   

Our scan this morning revealed twins!  (thank you lord that it's only 2 ). Twin 2's hb is a bit slow, so we're going back in two weeks for another scan.  Fingers crossed that everything will be ok.  They're both measuring the same size, so...

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Michelle xxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Virginia - I'm so pleased for you sweetie. That sounds like a good lining measurement! Best of luck on Thursday for your ET.

Michelle - how fantastic and exciting! Twinnies! All my fingers are crossed the little one stays the course xxx

Well, I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps as I had a bit of brown spotting, tummy cramps and backache yesterday, and then today it is carrying on a little. Dunno whether it means something or nothing. All I can do is wait. I do feel down though, it's the uncertainty that is so awful. Roll on a week tomorrow (24 May) when we have our 1st scan.

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, please hang in there.  It could just be from the cervix and nothing to do with the little beanies growing inside you.  Could they not advance your scan date if the spotting continues so that you do not go mad in the meantime?  Or do an HCG bloodtest to see if it has continued to rise as it should?  I will pray for you and just continue to be positive that it will all work for you.
Michelle, 2 is a good number.  I am secretly hoping for 2 also.  But 1 is also great.  Hold on little one.  Let us know how it is going.
I am pretty excited about Thursday, I called the RN today but don't expect a callback with thawing news as today would have been thawing day.  Anyway can only continue to focus on the good and future with new babies in our arms.
Hugs 
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while. We have had a terrible
2 weeks I have had some bleeding and spotting but........
yesterday we had our 1st scan and we seen a good size sac and
little bean with a little beating heart how good is that after my 
last week thinklng the worst, its so amazing we were so made up
it was unbelievable. I will catch up with you gorgeous ladies later
just want to wish good luck to virginia for Thursday xxxkitxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty - that's fantastic news    ! I'm so pleased for you and DH! It must be such an amazing experience seeing your baby for the first time!  You've given me hope that my bleeding and spotting will be OK. 

Virginia - thanks for your lovely words of encouragement. The problem for me is that the clinic is an hour's drive away and I just don't have the time to go there this week. And I suppose I feel this time, what will be will be (after my experiences last year). Whilst I know it will be hard to wait another week for my scan, I'm away this weekend, so that will help the time go quickly. In the meantime, I'll rest up, which I hope will help. Very best of luck for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it .

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Kitty and Goldy thanks for the words of encouragements.
Kitty, it's amazing isn't it?  I am so ecstatic for you and your DH!!!!    What a relief.
Goldy, I totally understand your feelings about this process now considering what you went through last Nov (I also had a m/c in Dec) but please stay strong and hopefully you will be like Kitty in 2 weeks seeing your beanie's heartbeat.I'll post later today with an update on frosties.
Love ya Ladies
Virginia


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Popping in to say hi and congratulations to Jasminey on your wonderful news! Enjoy.......


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey there.  Just popping in for latest news:
We had 3 beautiful embies put back this afternoon.  It is day 2 and one was 5 cell, 1 was 4 cell and 1 was 2 cell.  They graded 5 and 4 cell Grade A (exciting) and 2 cell not as promising.  But they were still considering putting back 2 and I wanted all 3 to improve odds.  So, now I'll sit, pray and try to carry-on with normal life until the 30th.  I am going to try and sit around (relax) for about 5 or 6 days and hopefully start to feel some type of symptoms. Love you ladies.  Goldy hope the spotting has stopped.  Kitty hope the vision of the beanie keeps you going until next scan.  And Jasminey, how are you?
Michelle, let us know how scan #2 goes.
Talk to you soon.  
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Virginia, just a wee not to say wow, have been keeping an eye on this thread, your news is great, fingers crossed for you, sending sticky vibes xxxxxx Colette


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Collymags,  I am sitting here receiving the sticky vibes.  That is what I need.  Anyway, hope you are doing well and that you are feeling more like your old self.  Please keep me updated on what you are doing, remember they are their for each of us, sometimes it just takes a few tries.
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Virginia

Congratulations on having such excellent embies put back in! I don't blame you for wanting all 3, I'd have done exactly the same. Perhaps Michelle can send you some tips on the probabilities of getting twinnies or triplets. I will send you all the sticky vibes I can muster to make at least one of them stick. I'm sure it will work. I was looking back at some old threads this morning, and discovered that you had miscarried about the same time as me last year, and you even posted some words of comfort for me, although you were a few weeks further on in your pregnancy than me. That must have been devastating for you. But I'm sure it was a one-off though, and this time you will get your dream. Take it easy now, won't you? Not too much sitting at the computer checking messages!!!! xxx. 

Hi there Collymags (Colette), hope you're doing OK. I've missed you company. What have you decided to do now? Are you going to give it another go?

As for me, I continue to spot, although it's very light, and I'm learning to live with it. I'm viewing the fact it hasn't got worse as a positive sign. Next Wednesday will (hopefully) put me out of my misery (6 week scan). Until then, I haven't got the confidence to move onto the Pregnancy board, or even to put a pregnancy ticker on my profile... don't want to tempt fate - I'm a bit superstitious like that.

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy,
You and I both (superstitious that is).  I don't think I'll go back to buns in the oven ("waiting for first scan" this time assuming all goes well).  OK, day 1 or 12 day wait and went on roadtrip with DH to pcik-up some furniture.  I should have known better, almost  had an accident on way back but all is fine.
OK ladies, (Goldy, Michelle, Jasminey, any other BFP'ers from the group) remind me when you potentially start feeling ANYTHING.  Right now I am as unfeeling as normal (.)(.) as unengorged and small as normal (TMI) and no twinges or anything.  Oh well.  I can only continue to hope, pray and trust that these 3 embies will find a comfortable place and stick around for a while.
Gotta go eat lunch
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Virginia great news on your embies they sound fantastic I 
bet you are over the moon with those. Good luck for the next
2 weeks. My symptoms started right from the beginning for me I 
had sore boobs af pains backache feeling floaty my temperature
stayed balanced. We all know that everyone is different so we can't
read too much into things. On day 10 I had some bleeding and a 
bit of spotting and still got my bfp which amazed me.speak soon xxkitxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Kitty,
Have you had your first scan yet?  That is an amazing day.
I really don't feel like I have had any symptoms (and I am looking) but trying to stay busy with DH and DS.  We had an amazing day yesterday in the garden and just playing outside while DH mowed the lawn and tilled for DS's vegetable garden.  DS played in a small swimming pool and I just sat and took pix.  It was great.  Anyway, trying to stay busy
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Viginia, how are you feeling today? Sounds like you've got the right idea, relaxing and enjoying your 2WW, and as you say, keeping busy. As for symptoms, I had an upset tummy from the start, from the Cyclogest pessaries (up the back end!). I also had some clear, watery CM, which came and went. I had some bleeding/spotting on Day 10 and a tiny bit on Day 11. Then from Day 11, I started to feel a slight dragging sensation on and off, which has got increasingly strong over the past week or so (I'm now 5w5d). My boobs didn't start to feel sore until the end of the 2WW (they are now feeling quite tender). I also didn't get any nausea at all in the 2WW, though am starting to get this a little bit at odd times throughout the day now. Hope this helps.

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey there.  I wish I could have talked to you ladies last night.  I was a mess.  I put DS down (fell asleep in his room) and went back to master.  Got in bed and had this horrible empty feeling and just felt "I am not pregnant", I don't feel ANYTHING except slightly sore (.)(.) which is from the meds.  I know I am only 6 days into 12 day wait but just felt so empty it scared me.  I was wide awake after that and went to watch the tube until DS woke up and I got him and went back to bed.  I won't do HPT b/c that is always negative for me and I just know it is TOO early.  But I so want to feel positive again and actually feel some real symptoms.
Oh well nothing I can really do but wait.  
Sorry about the downer message.
Goldy, your message really made me feel better yesterday as you didn't really start feeling symptoms until the last few days, so I will focus on that and pull myself out of pity corner.
Well DS wants to go to school early to play so gotta get on the ball.
Hugs
VIrginia


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home ladies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58598.0.html

This thread will now be locked


----------

